# Topics > 5G >  Johannesberg Summit, Johannesbergs slott, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

youtube.com/JohannesbergSummit

Johannesberg Summit 2016, 9-11 of May 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sara Mazur, Ericsson: 5G -- The next generation wireless connectivity for the Networked Society

Published on May 12, 2014




> Johannesberg Summit 2014 brings wireless and mobile industry R&D leaders and leading academics together, to probe into the future of wireless. It is a high-level meeting place, an annual forum to discuss trends with a broad perspective on technologies, services, business and policy models that may have an impact in the long-range evolution of the industry. Topics include Future user behavior and requirements, novel services and applications, architectures for communication infrastructure, new technologies, new business models as well as policy and regulation.

----------


## Airicist

John E. Smee, Qualcomm, 5G and Wireless Broadband Evolution

Published on May 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hugo Tullberg, Ericsson, 5G architecture, METIS and 5G PPP

Published on May 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Mikael Gidlund, Myths, truth, and challenges in industrial 4.0 and wireless automation

Published on May 10, 2016




> Bio: Mikael Gidlund received his Lic.Eng degree in Radio Communication Systems from Royal Institute of Technology (KTH), Stockholm, Sweden in 2004 and his PhD degree in Electrical Engineering from Mid Sweden University, Sundsvall, Sweden, in 2005. Since 2015 he is a full professor of Computer Engineering at Mid Sweden University. Between 2008 and 2015 he was working as senior principal scientist and global research area coordinator for Wireless technologies at ABB Corporate Research. Between 2007 and 2008 he was working as senior specialist and project manager at Nera Networks AS, Norway. Between 2006 and 2007 he was working as research engineer and project manager at Acreo AB, Sweden. Dr. Gidlund holds more than 20 patents (granted and pending applications) in the area of wireless communication, he has published more than 100 scientific articles in refereed international fora and has been guest editor for two special issues of IEEE Transaction on Industrial Informatics. He received best paper award of the IEEE International Conference on Industrial Technology in 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Peter Burman, Why 5G can improve safety and productivity in underground mines

Published on May 10, 2016




> Bio: Born 1964, Mr Burman holds a master of science and M.B.A. Mr. Burman has been Project Manager in the Mine Automation Program since 2012. 2015 appointed to Program manager for the whole mine automation Program. Working for Boliden 1988-1995 he left for the telecom business. During 17 years at Ericsson and Ascom he worked in various positions like R&D manager and Business Area Manager.
> He is also coordinating Boliden’s contacts with some European universities and research organizations.

----------


## Airicist

Ali Hossaini, how 5G is transforming arts

Published on May 10, 2016




> Ali Hossaini: How 5G is Transforming Arts, Culture & Creative Industry The advent of 5G mobile promises profound changes throughout society
> 
> Bio: Ali Hossaini works at the cutting edge of art, technology and business. As CEO of Cinema Arts Network, a consortium of 17 UK arts venues, he developed broadband and mobile platforms for the cultural sector. He is currently a Fellow in the Centre for Telecommunications Research, King’s College London and Associate at global consultancy Lord Cultural Resources. A working artist, his performance installations has been exhibited worldwide, winning acclaim from the New York Times, which called him “a biochemist turned philosopher turned television producer turned visual poet”.

----------


## Airicist

Guillaume Vivier, Sequans view on 5G

Published on May 11, 2016




> Bio: Guillaume Vivier, Sequans Communications
> 
> Guillaume Vivier is graduated from Telecom Paris Tech and received his PhD degree from the University of Pierre and Marie Curie. After 5 years in Alcatel in the design of satellite and microwave communication systems, he joined Motorola in 1998 to contribute to the definition of Systems Beyond 3G. He then held various positions within Motorola Labs. In 2008, he joined Sequans Communications to drive innovation into products. He is currently Director of Advanced Technology in the CTO office. He recently initiated a 5G activity, to anticipate and contribute to the definition and standardization of 5G and prepare future generation of Sequans’ chipsets.

----------


## Airicist

Preben Mogensen, The 5G use cases of mMTC and URLLC – Requirements and technologies

Published on May 11, 2016




> Bio: Preben Mogensen, Nokia Bell Labs.
> 
> Preben Mogensen received his M.Sc. and Ph.D. degrees from Aalborg University in 1988 and 1996, respectively. Since 2000, he has been a professor at Aalborg University and leading the Wireless Communication Networks (WCN) Section. He has co-authored more than 300 papers in various domains of wireless communication. Since 1995 Preben Mogensen has also been part time associated with Nokia; Currently in a position of Principal Engineer in Nokia – Bell Labs. His current research focus is on 5G and MTC/IoT.

----------


## Airicist

Erik Westerberg, 5G: How can we accelerate the uptake in society and industry?

Published on May 11, 2016




> Bio: Technology strategy development, ICT network architecture development and product planning beyond roadmaps. Work with the full chain from proactive customer engagement and product strategy to implementation and performance evaluation in commercial networks. End goal is to secure the Ericsson technology leadership and make sure that the Ericsson products and solutions are best suited and best positioned to help our customers’ continued success.
> 
> Specialties:
> -Proactive engagement with telecom operators and industry partners.
> -Resolving complex challenges into solvable components.
> -Bridging business and technology
> -Leading diverse teams to work collectively towards common goals.

----------

